# Hello from Snowy England



## iffy49 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi, my name is Ian, from Gosport, England. Over the last four years, I have gradually been building up my props from just normal decorations, through to some animated. I built a headless man, with blood spurting from his neck, and then this year, a flying crank ghost.

My fiancee, Katrina, and I are planning on getting married on October 31st 2009, in the Grand Magazine at the Explosion Museum, Gosport. So starting planning that now. Any ideas gratefully received, especially from members in Europe.

I hope to pick up some tips both for the wedding and for future haunts. If I can, I will pass on my experiences good and bad.

Looking forward to 31/10/09


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, iffy!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!

Yes, you lot really got hit with the snow, unusual for England!

My husband is English and we lived in Warkwickshire for eight years, '96-'04 (we're in the US now). During that time, I really saw Halloween grow in popularity. Thankfully, I had a great group of friends who appeased me by dressing up for my parties!

It's great to see folks from your side of the pond join in. There are lots of creative and helpful people here. We'd love to see some pics - just jump on in!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here Ian!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome Iffy.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Ian. We all look forward to Halloween, but you have a special reason to look forward to it. And for years to come you will have some great Anniversary parties too. We've had a few other weddings on Oct. 31. I think the ideas are in the Party Ideas and Recipes. Good luck.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Iffy.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Iffy and congrats..


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome to a great forum iffy. Glad to have you here.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome. looking forward to seeing pics of your work.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Ian


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Ian..._welcome to the darkside_ :xbones:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to the fuel for your addiction.


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Ian, welcome!

Ana


----------

